# Tracking Autopilot HW3 Factory Installs & Upgrades - Does Your Car Have It?



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Thought we could be on the lookout for the new autopilot computer aka HW3. So let's discuss how to identify it and then owners can post their vin range and delivery date and whether or not they have it. We can then also keep track of upgrades when they start.

The combined MCU/APE computer is behind the glove box. if you remove the panel above the passenger footwell that has the footwell light and small speaker installed you should be able to see the bottom of the computer assembly which is in a metal enclosure and it should have a visible part number and serial number sticker (see photos). 

If you post your part number, first part of your serial number, delivery date, and vin range we can attempt to track HW3 deployment. The first part of the serial number also tells us the production date.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is Rev03 HW2.5?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Is Rev03 HW2.5?


Yes it has a production date of January, 2018. I would expect the part number to change for hw3 not just the revision number.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So if Rev03 is HW2.5, what is Rev02?

The date is on the second line following PGT - it must be 2 digit year, followed by the day in Julian? 


Are these both from a Model 3? Why already different Rev's if we all have HW 2.5?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

GDN said:


> So if Rev03 is HW2.5, what is Rev02?
> 
> The date is on the second line following PGT - it must be 2 digit year, followed by the day in Julian?
> 
> Are these both from a Model 3? Why already different Rev's if we all have HW 2.5?


Minor changes are very common in electronics and the Rev number is bumped up, there is probably no difference in function or performance. Also Rev02 is from 2017 so there could have still been some extra test/debug features for engineers which you want to eliminate to reduce cost when you go into full mass production.


----------



## mpire (Aug 31, 2018)

Great idea. Could you post some pictures how to safely disassemble the panel?
Have a 2019 European Model 3 here awaiting further instructions.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

mpire said:


> Great idea. Could you post some pictures how to safely disassemble the panel?
> Have a 2019 European Model 3 here awaiting further instructions.


Remove the 4 push rivets, gently lower the panel, disconnect the light and speaker connectors.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It's good to know and remember where this hardware lives as well. I was thinking it was behind the dash and might be a several hour job to replace. With the number of people that purchased FSD day 1 and now the uptick in coversions and add on's there are going to be a lot of these that need replacing. A technician that does a few should be able to get in and do this replacement in under 30 minutes depending on how many screws or clips it has holding it in. I'm sure it will take a new SW flash as well, to update the VIN/options of the car it gets installed in.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

GDN said:


> It's good to know and remember where this hardware lives as well. I was thinking it was behind the dash and might be a several hour job to replace. With the number of people that purchased FSD day 1 and now the uptick in coversions and add on's there are going to be a lot of these that need replacing. A technician that does a few should be able to get in and do this replacement in under 30 minutes depending on how many screws or clips it has holding it in. I'm sure it will take a new SW flash as well, to update the VIN/options of the car it gets installed in.


Maybe, but it is liquid cooled and bolted to the firewall so I think you have to remove dash trim and the glove box as well as the frunk liner before you can swap it. Not sure about draining coolant.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I know Elon made a statement that purchasers of FSD would get the hardware upgrade for free, but is there anything official outside of his tweet to confirm this?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> I know Elon made a statement that purchasers of FSD would get the hardware upgrade for free, but is there anything official outside of his tweet to confirm this?


Good question. I haven't seen anything else in writing.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Nobody posting their stickers yet?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

96s46p said:


> Nobody posting their stickers yet?


Wish I had one to post 😔


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

HW3 is shipping on s/x so keep your eye out


----------



## HeavyPedal (Oct 28, 2018)

Now known as FSD Computer ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111762533520531456


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Got my 3 on Monday. Assuming it’s got HW2.5, and not sure how to verify. On a related note, I’m reading how it’s taking months to install spoilers on Performance models (mine came pre-installed with a badge but no spoiler). With that in mind how would they upgrade every 2.5 system to 3.0 within a reasonable amount of time!?


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Got my 3 on Monday. Assuming it's got HW2.5, and not sure how to verify. On a related note, I'm reading how it's taking months to install spoilers on Performance models (mine came pre-installed with a badge but no spoiler). With that in mind how would they upgrade every 2.5 system to 3.0 within a reasonable amount of time!?


Some folks have had better luck pestering Tesla for the part than just waiting for them to get back to you.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

M3 SR+ delivered 4/30, built 4/2019 - has HW3. VIN ends 312460. Came with FW 2019.7.102 - but after 100 miles cameras would not calibrate. Service (phone) pushed an update to 2019.7.105 and within 10 miles the cameras were calibrated and Nav-on-AP is working.
Teslafi is still showing the code for HW2.5, so don't rely on that app for the HW version.
BTW - 2019.7.x does not have Sentry Mode yet, and NoAP requires confirm to change lanes.


----------



## jrglade (May 4, 2019)

Has it been confirmed that if you received Model 3 in April, and had FW 2019.7.102, upgraded to 7.105 with no Sentry, that the car
has HW3? (PS just upgraded from 7.105 straight to 12.1.2 last night--now have Sentry) I ask because I believe the build date was Ap 3, 
delivered Ap 20, so could be either HW2.5 or HW3.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

This is what it looks like

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...019-7-105-cc3d741-4-22-2019.12519/post-230241


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

Is there any way to determine HW3 other than removing trim or glovebox? Teslafi? Tezlab?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> Is there any way to determine HW3 other than removing trim or glovebox? Teslafi? Tezlab?


Teslafi is reporting some FSD HW3 for S and X, but not for the 3 yet. They have a section it should report for the 3, but none are showing up there. I believe there was at least one or two 3's with FSD HW joined Teslafi. Either Tesla doesn't have it listed in the codes for the API yet or Teslafi isn't decoding it properly. Teslafi has a 2 week (4 week with referral) trial period if you want to join the mix and help confirm.

Per this website - https://tesla-api.timdorr.com/vehicle/optioncodes the code for FSD HW should be APH4.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> Is there any way to determine HW3 other than removing trim or glovebox? Teslafi? Tezlab?


In addition to TeslaFi and other third-party services, it's possible to read your car's option codes directly from the Tesla API, if you're comfortable working with web APIs. The process involves obtaining an access token and then requesting the list of vehicles under your Tesla account (the first step in that linked post).

The response for the "vehicles" request will look like the data structure below.


```
{
  "response": [
    {
      "id": 12345678901234567,
      "vehicle_id": 1234567890,
      "vin": "5YJSA11111111111",
      "display_name": "Nikola 2.0",
      "option_codes": "MDLS,RENA,AF02,APF1,APH3,APPB,AU01,BC0R,BP00,BR00,BS00,CDM0,CH05,PBCW,CW00,DCF0,DRLH,DSH7,DV4W,FG02,FR04,HP00,IDBA,IX01,LP01,ME02,MI01,PF01,PI01,PK00,PS01,PX00,PX4D,QTVB,RFP2,SC01,SP00,SR01,SU01,TM00,TP03,TR00,UTAB,WTAS,X001,X003,X007,X011,X013,X021,X024,X027,X028,X031,X037,X040,X044,YFFC,COUS",
      "color": null,
      "tokens": ["abcdef1234567890", "1234567890abcdef"],
      "state": "online",
      "in_service": false,
      "id_s": "12345678901234567",
      "calendar_enabled": true,
      "api_version": 4,
      "backseat_token": null,
      "backseat_token_updated_at": null
    }
  ],
  "count": 1
}
```
Within that data structure, look for the "option_codes" value. It will include your vehicle's Autopilot hardware code, which should either be APH3 (HW 2.5) or APH4 (FSD Computer / HW 3.0).

"option_codes": "MDLS,RENA,AF02,APF1,*APH3*,APPB,AU01,BC0R,BP00,BR00,BS00,CDM0,CH05,PBCW,CW00,DCF0,DRLH,DSH7,DV4W,FG02,FR04,HP00,IDBA,IX01,LP01,ME02,MI01,PF01,PI01,PK00,PS01,PX00,PX4D,QTVB,RFP2,SC01,SP00,SR01,SU01,TM00,TP03,TR00,UTAB,WTAS,X001,X003,X007,X011,X013,X021,X024,X027,X028,X031,X037,X040,X044,YFFC,COUS"


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

My car was delivered in April and I was told it had HW3, but who knows. I just sent Tesla a message that I didn't get a window sticker and want all my option codes. I'll report back if they give up the info...


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Still no response from Tesla for my option codes. But I looked at the door jam and mine was built 3/2019-- so I'm sure we missed HW3/APH4.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> In addition to TeslaFi and other third-party services, it's possible to read your car's option codes directly from the Tesla API, if you're comfortable working with web APIs. The process involves obtaining an access token and then requesting the list of vehicles under your Tesla account (the first step in that linked post).
> 
> Within that data structure, look for the "option_codes" value. It will include your vehicle's Autopilot hardware code, which should either be APH3 (HW 2.5) or APH4 (FSD Computer / HW 3.0).
> 
> "option_codes": "MDLS,RENA,AF02,APF1,*APH3*,APPB,AU01,BC0R,BP00,BR00,BS00,CDM0,CH05,PBCW,CW00,DCF0,DRLH,DSH7,DV4W,FG02,FR04,HP00,IDBA,IX01,LP01,ME02,MI01,PF01,PI01,PK00,PS01,PX00,PX4D,QTVB,RFP2,SC01,SP00,SR01,SU01,TM00,TP03,TR00,UTAB,WTAS,X001,X003,X007,X011,X013,X021,X024,X027,X028,X031,X037,X040,X044,YFFC,COUS"


Are you absolutely sure? Teslafi shows me that my option code shows APH3, but many of the 'symptoms' I've seen with my vehicle have only been reported as affecting APH4/HW3. For example, before 2019.12 the highest sw version I could get was 2019.7.1.105 and it had the camera calibration problem, and now it has the NoAP No Confirmation Setting missing.
I guess this weekend I will pop the cover under the glovebox and take a photo of the computer part number.

Edit: I popped open the trim and took a pic. I believe this is the part number for the FSD.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> Are you absolutely sure? Teslafi shows me that my option code shows APH3, but many of the 'symptoms' I've seen with my vehicle have only been reported as affecting APH4/HW3. For example, before 2019.12 the highest sw version I could get was 2019.7.1.105 and it had the camera calibration problem, and now it has the NoAP No Confirmation Setting missing.
> I guess this weekend I will pop the cover under the glovebox and take a photo of the computer part number.


I believe Tesla can update those codes and make them anything they want. My gut tells me maybe they want the car and software to read and know APH3 until they can start taking more advantage of the new HW. Just my thought and guess. We know from this page and interpretation of the API that Tim Door thinks APH4 is the right code https://tesla-api.timdorr.com/vehicle/optioncodes and we know that Teslafi is interpreting that code for the S and X as they have 6 S's and X's with FSD/HW3.0 reporting.

I don't know the real reason the FSD isn't showing up, but I'm a believer that if Elon says they started putting it in there, it's there, but hiding for now with the old APH3 code which they can/will update with a future SW release. The pictures will tell all, not only the part numbers, but the enclosure itself looks different.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> Are you absolutely sure? Teslafi shows me that my option code shows APH3, but many of the 'symptoms' I've seen with my vehicle have only been reported as affecting APH4/HW3. For example, before 2019.12 the highest sw version I could get was 2019.7.1.105 and it had the camera calibration problem, and now it has the NoAP No Confirmation Setting missing.
> I guess this weekend I will pop the cover under the glovebox and take a photo of the computer part number.


@GDN pretty much summed up what I was going to say.

I'm 100% confident that what TeslaFi is reporting from the Tesla API is correct... but that doesn't necessarily mean that your car is reporting the "correct" option code under the current firmware. It could be the case that a lot of HW3 cars are running 2019.7.1.xxx firmware because these versions enable some kind of "HW2" emulation that is necessary in the short-term while the mainline firmware catches up, and as a result, the car reports the HW2 option code.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> @GDN pretty much summed up what I was going to say.
> 
> I'm 100% confident that what TeslaFi is reporting from the Tesla API is correct... but that doesn't necessarily mean that your car is reporting the "correct" option code under the current firmware. It could be the case that a lot of HW3 cars are running 2019.7.1.xxx firmware because these versions enable some kind of "HW2" emulation that is necessary in the short-term while the mainline firmware catches up, and as a result, the car reports the HW2 option code.


I sure hope that's the case, because my car is saying it's a black, rear wheel drive - even though it's midnight silver and has a "Dual Motor" badge on the rear. (sigh)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FurryOne said:


> I sure hope that's the case, because my car is saying it's a black, rear wheel drive - even though it's midnight silver and has a "Dual Motor" badge on the rear. (sigh)


Is that what you see when you tap the "T" menu? If so, you can email [email protected] with what you've written above, and ask them to correct the option codes for your vehicle. Shortly after they do that, your car's rendering should update itself.

Either way, I would *hope* that your car is actually using its second motor regardless of what the T menu says.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Is that what you see when you tap the "T" menu? If so, you can email [email protected] with what you've written above, and ask them to correct the option codes for your vehicle. Shortly after they do that, your car's rendering should update itself.
> 
> Either way, I would *hope* that your car is actually using its second motor regardless of what the T menu says.


The "T" in the car says "Long Range, Dual Motor". The options API readout from TeslaFI says it's black w/2-wheel drive.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FurryOne said:


> The "T" in the car says "Long Range, Dual Motor". The options API readout from TeslaFI says it's black w/2-wheel drive.


Weird... Do you mind posting your option codes value here? Are there any other codes that seem wrong?


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Weird... Do you mind posting your option codes value here? Are there any other codes that seem wrong?


Sure... the interpretations are from Tesla JSON...

AD15 - ?
MDL3 - MODEL 3
PBSB - SIERRA BLACK (SHOULD READ PMNG- MIDNIGHT SILVER METALLIC)
RENA - REGION: NORTH AMERICA
BT37 - 75KWh (MODEL 3)
ID3W - WOOD DECOR (MODEL 3)
RF3G - GLASS ROOF (MODEL 3)
S3PB - 
DRLH - LEFT HAND DRIVE
DV2W - REAR WHEEL DRIVE (SHOULD READ DV4W - ALL WHEEL DRIVE)
W39B - 19" SPORT WHEELS
APF0 - AUTOPILOT FIRMWARE 2.0 BASE
COUS - COUNTRY: UNITED STATES
BC3B - 
CH07 - 48 AMP CHARGER (MODEL 3)
PC30 - 
FC3P - 
FG31 - 
GLFR - 
HL31 - 
HM31 - 
IL31 - 
LTPB - 
MR31 - 
FM3B - 
RS3H - 
SA3P - 
STCP - 
SC04 - PAY PER USE SUPERCHARGING
SU3C - 
T3CA - 
TW00 - 
TM00 - GENERAL PRODUCTION TRIM
UT3P - 
WR00 - 
AU3P - 
APH3 - AUTOPILOT 2.5 HARDWARE
AF00 - 
ZCST - 
CDM0 - NO CHAdeMO CHARGING


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

I also show APH3 from TeslaFi, but the part number stamped on the case of the computer housing is for HW3/FSD. So... I wouldn't trust TeslaFi/Tesla codes as a confirmation.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Greg Appelt said:


> I also show APH3 from TeslaFi, but the part number stamped on the case of the computer housing is for HW3/FSD. So... I wouldn't trust TeslaFi/Tesla codes as a confirmation.


Well, it finally stopped raining here in the Mohawk Valley, so I took the 4 push-pins out and got this picture, which looks like it shows HW3 as in the photo Greg posted in message #26. My build date says 4/19, and I got my VIN on the 17th of April, and delivery on the 27th of April.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I finally received an email back from Tesla stating that I “have 2.5, are full self driving enabled, and we have no timeline regarding the upgrade to hardware 3 or how that instillation will look.” My car was built 3/19 and has a VIN starting with 3100xx.


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

Took my M3 in for service today and asked about the new FSD computer upgrade and they said haven’t been given any updates.


----------

